# H: Metal IG W: Metal Daemons, IG, Cultists



## Ruka (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi All,

I have:
19 (I believe) Kasrkins, 2 sgt, 2 flamers, 2 nade launchers.
Iron Hand Straken
2 x Commisar Yarrick

Want:
Metal Daemons
Vostroyans
IG vehicles
Cultists


----------

